# Traded into a NIB Sig 516 Patrol rifle..



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Have a heap of ARs, but no piston operated ones. This is a good looking AR and I like some of the standard features, like the ambi mag release, forged in quick release sling attachment points, 6 position Magpul stock etc.

They come with a chrome lined 1-7 twist barrel.... not real partial to that fast of twist and the chrome is good for corrosion resistance but not so good for accuracy.... hope to get to the range this week and give it a workout.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I think your going to love it. I have a Stag lower, Yankee Hill upper with an Alexander Arms gas piston kit and I'll never go back. I was in the Marines for 20 years and had to clean my M16 alot. With the gas piston system it's cleaned, cooler and runs flawlessly. Ran 2 full mag through the AR and took the BCG out and it was cold. 

Ted


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

ted-hurst said:


> With the gas piston system it's cleaned, cooler and runs flawlessly. Ran 2 full mag through the AR and took the BCG out and it was cold.
> Ted


Wow! I am looking forward to a bolt and trigger group that aren't full of soot and carbon...

If it shows decent accuracy I'll probably use it as a short range yote rifle.


----------

